# تسليح الكمرات



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

دلوقتى انا عندى 3 كمرات Continous طول البحر الواحد 3 م باجمالى 9 م 
1- هو انا ممكن احط التسليح السفلى او العلوى ( 4* 16 ) 4 اسياخ * 16 مم بطولهم بطول ال 3 كمرات ولا لازم اقطعهم وارمى ( 1\4 او 1\3 ) حسب الكود 
2- لو اه يبقى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ ولو لأ يبقى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> دلوقتى انا عندى 3 كمرات Continous طول البحر الواحد 3 م باجمالى 9 م
> 1- هو انا ممكن احط التسليح السفلى او العلوى ( 4* 16 ) 4 اسياخ * 16 مم بطولهم بطول ال 3 كمرات ولا لازم اقطعهم وارمى ( 1\4 او 1\3 ) حسب الكود
> 2- لو اه يبقى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ ولو لأ يبقى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟



أخي الكريم اسلام
ممكن استعمال قضبان بكامل طولها كما ذكرت فهي تحقق متطلبات التصميم في كل المقاطع , والحالة الأخرى التي ذكرتها وهي الأعم غايتها تحقيق متطلبات التصميم بأقل التكاليف اذا أن حالة مد القضبان بكامل طولها تستهلك تسليح أكثر, اذا أن الحالة الثانية يمكن استعمال قضبان أصغر قطرا في الأماكن التي لا يتطلب التصميم وجود قضبان ذات قطر كبير نسبيا "حالتك 16 مم" وربما عدد قضبان أقل في بعض الأماكن


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يعنى فيها مشكلة لو استخدمت السيخ بطوله فى تسليح الكمرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> يعنى فيها مشكلة لو استخدمت السيخ بطوله فى تسليح الكمرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا يوجد اي مشكلة على الاطلاق طالما انك تحقق متطلبات التصميم في كل المقاطع


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*يعنى فيها مشكلة لو استخدمت السيخ بطوله فى تسليح الكمرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وفى نفس الوقت سوف التزم بايقاف السيخ فى الاماكن المسموحة
*


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (15 نوفمبر 2008)

متل ماذكر الاخ حسان 
استخدام القضبان بكامل الطول .. لايوجد اي مشكلة
وانا لو مكانك اسوي نفس الشي
ولكن اذا حابب توفر بالتسليح
تلجأ للحالة الثانية


----------



## احمد الديب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس حسان مع احترامي لك فان مد السيخ 12 متر بكامل طوله غير مقبول هندسيا مع وجود هذا الحديد في القطاع التصميمي
والسبب بسيط جدا وهو عدم السماح بتكرار مرور السيخ في اكتر من منطقة شد او منطقة ضغط لذا فاننا نقوم بقطع السيخ اما علي الركيزة او مده ربع البحر في حالة الحديد العلوي حتي نتجب مرور الحديد علي اكتر من منطقة شد او ضغط وهذا معروف في كل كودات التصميم حتي لا يتعرض الحديد للاجهادات زائدة مثل الزحف


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*(مهندس حسان مع احترامي لك فان مد السيخ 12 متر بكامل طوله غير مقبول هندسيا مع وجود هذا الحديد في القطاع التصميمي
والسبب بسيط جدا وهو عدم السماح بتكرار مرور السيخ في اكتر من منطقة شد او منطقة ضغط لذا فاننا نقوم بقطع السيخ اما علي الركيزة او مده ربع البحر في حالة الحديد العلوي حتي نتجب مرور الحديد علي اكتر من منطقة شد او ضغط وهذا معروف في كل كودات التصميم حتي لا يتعرض الحديد للاجهادات زائدة مثل الزحف)
لوسمحتم الكلام ده صحيح ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## حسان2 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد الديب قال:


> مهندس حسان مع احترامي لك فان مد السيخ 12 متر بكامل طوله غير مقبول هندسيا مع وجود هذا الحديد في القطاع التصميمي
> والسبب بسيط جدا وهو عدم السماح بتكرار مرور السيخ في اكتر من منطقة شد او منطقة ضغط لذا فاننا نقوم بقطع السيخ اما علي الركيزة او مده ربع البحر في حالة الحديد العلوي حتي نتجب مرور الحديد علي اكتر من منطقة شد او ضغط وهذا معروف في كل كودات التصميم حتي لا يتعرض الحديد للاجهادات زائدة مثل الزحف



أخي الكريم
لا أعرف مصدر رايك ولم أجده في اي كود, حبذا لو ذكرت لنا الكود والبند الخاص اللذي يوضح رأيك


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد الديب قال:


> مهندس حسان مع احترامي لك فان مد السيخ 12 متر بكامل طوله غير مقبول هندسيا مع وجود هذا الحديد في القطاع التصميمي
> والسبب بسيط جدا وهو عدم السماح بتكرار مرور السيخ في اكتر من منطقة شد او منطقة ضغط لذا فاننا نقوم بقطع السيخ اما علي الركيزة او مده ربع البحر في حالة الحديد العلوي حتي نتجب مرور الحديد علي اكتر من منطقة شد او ضغط وهذا معروف في كل كودات التصميم حتي لا يتعرض الحديد للاجهادات زائدة مثل الزحف


 
:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:

أرجو عرض الفقرة المفيدة بذلك من إحدى الكودات (كل الكودات) التي ذكرت..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> *(مهندس حسان مع احترامي لك فان مد السيخ 12 متر بكامل طوله غير مقبول هندسيا مع وجود هذا الحديد في القطاع التصميمي
> والسبب بسيط جدا وهو عدم السماح بتكرار مرور السيخ في اكتر من منطقة شد او منطقة ضغط لذا فاننا نقوم بقطع السيخ اما علي الركيزة او مده ربع البحر في حالة الحديد العلوي حتي نتجب مرور الحديد علي اكتر من منطقة شد او ضغط وهذا معروف في كل كودات التصميم حتي لا يتعرض الحديد للاجهادات زائدة مثل الزحف)
> لوسمحتم الكلام ده صحيح ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



أخي الكريم اسلام مصطفى
أنا أرى أنه لا يوجد ما يمنع من استعمال القضيب بكامل طوله والفكرة التي طرحها الأخ أحمد الديب لا أعرف مرجعيتها
والدليل أننا حين نستعمل قضيب بطول مجاز واحد "one span" مستمر من الجهتين فالقضيب يقع في بعض أجزائه في منطقة شد وبعضها الآخر في منطقة ضغط وهو حالة موجودة في كل الكودات العالمية والمحلية


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مقتنع بهذا الرأى


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وياريت لو فى رأى تانى ممكن يفيدنا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد الديب قال:


> مهندس حسان مع احترامي لك فان مد السيخ 12 متر بكامل طوله غير مقبول هندسيا مع وجود هذا الحديد في القطاع التصميمي
> والسبب بسيط جدا وهو عدم السماح بتكرار مرور السيخ في اكتر من منطقة شد او منطقة ضغط لذا فاننا نقوم بقطع السيخ اما علي الركيزة او مده ربع البحر في حالة الحديد العلوي حتي نتجب مرور الحديد علي اكتر من منطقة شد او ضغط وهذا معروف في كل كودات التصميم حتي _لا يتعرض الحديد للاجهادات زائدة مثل الزحف_


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الاخ الكريم مشكلة الزحف والانكماش مشكله تخص القطاع الخرساني وليس حديد التسليح - وعلشان نعالجها بنسلح القطاع لتقليل تاثير الزحف او الانكماش علي القطاع الخرساني - يبقي من الافضل اننا نشغل السيخ بطوله لو كان هو ده السبب !!!!!!!!!

وبعدين الحديد موجود في القطاع بصفه اساسيه لتحمل اجهادات الشد واذا مر علي اماكن بها اجهادات ضغط فان الخرسانه هي التي تتحمل اجهادات الضغط مما يعني ان السيخ لا يعمل في تلك الحاله ولا يتعرض لاجهادات من اي نوع - اللهم الا اذا كان التسليح موضوع لمساعده القطاع في تحمل اجهادات الضغط الزائده عن القطاع الخرساني ( compression steel ) وتلك الحاله ليست موضوع السؤال 

حيث ان السؤال هو ان يتم استخدام السيخ السفلي او العلوي بطوله مع الالتزام باماكن الوصلات كما افاد الاخ اسلام - والمشكله دي ليست فنيه بقدر ماهي اقتصاديه لتقليل التكلفه - وفي حالة تنفيذ الكمرة بوضع السيخ بكامل طوله فيفضل استمرار الحديد طبقا لاقل تسليح ( يعني يتم وضع السيخين اللي قال عنهم المهندس اسلام بطول الكمرة ) ثم بعد ذلك تعويض الفارق العلوي اعلي الركيزة بحيث ان يكون القطاع امن لمقاومة العزوم السالبه ( وده اسمه حديد اضافي اعلي الركيزة وهو ده اللي توقفه عند ربع البحر المجاور يا اخ اسلام ) - ونفس الكلام عند العزوم الموجبه لو تم وضع حديد سفلي قيمته سيخين 16 مستمر من البدايه للنهايه علي طول الكمرات الثلاثه - فيجب تعويض الفارق للعزوم الموجبه عند منتصف كل قطاع بما يتناسب مع العزوم المؤثرة عند ذلك القطاع ( وده برضه اسمه حديد اضافي سفلي في منتصف البحر ) 

وده بيجاوب علي سؤالك الخاص بالحديد الاضافي يا اخ اسلام 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> - وفي حالة تنفيذ الكمرة بوضع السيخ بكامل طوله فيفضل استمرار الحديد طبقا لاقل تسليح ( يعني يتم وضع السيخين اللي قال عنهم المهندس اسلام بطول الكمرة ) ثم بعد ذلك تعويض الفارق العلوي اعلي الركيزة بحيث ان يكون القطاع امن لمقاومة العزوم السالبه ( وده اسمه حديد اضافي اعلي الركيزة وهو ده اللي توقفه عند ربع البحر المجاور يا اخ اسلام ) - ونفس الكلام عند العزوم الموجبه لو تم وضع حديد سفلي قيمته سيخين 16 مستمر من البدايه للنهايه علي طول الكمرات الثلاثه - فيجب تعويض الفارق للعزوم الموجبه عند منتصف كل قطاع بما يتناسب مع العزوم المؤثرة عند ذلك القطاع ( وده برضه اسمه حديد اضافي سفلي في منتصف البحر )
> 
> ...


 



> دلوقتى انا عندى 3 كمرات Continous طول البحر الواحد 3 م باجمالى 9 م
> 1- هو انا ممكن احط التسليح السفلى او العلوى ( 4* 16 ) 4 اسياخ * 16 مم بطولهم بطول ال 3 كمرات ولا لازم اقطعهم وارمى ( 1\4 او 1\3 ) حسب الكود
> 2- لو اه يبقى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ ولو لأ يبقى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحياتي لكم اخواني الافاضل . م.حسان , م.محي . م.اسلام ... وباقي الاخوة ... 

مشاركتي هنا لاعلق على نقطة الا وهي المخطط المعتمد (وانا مع ا راي المهندس حسان والمهندس محي ..بمد كامل القضبان ) / 

حسب علمي م.اسلام انك تعمل بالتنفيذ اي من جهة المقاول وبالتحديد ليس مجال عملك التصميم ..... اي انك تستلم المخططات المعتمدة وتشرف على تنفيذها اليس كذلك اخي الكريم ؟ 

ما تفضل به المهندس محي لا غبار عليه بخصوص تامين القطاع انشائيا" مع المحافظة على الناحية الاقتصادية بتوزيع الحديد .. 
ولكن يجب الرجوع بذلك الى المخطط حيث تحتوي جداول التسليح للقطاعات على حديد التسليح العلوي والسفلي والكانات .. والحديد الاضافي سواء علوي او سفلي ( لا علم لي ان كانت المخططات في مصر ليس بها مثل هذه الايضاحات ) .. 
ولتوضيح الفكرة انظر الصورة / 









فان اشار المخطط الى ان تسليح الكمر لديك للثلاث بحور هو 4 قطر 16مم سفلي وعلوي دون الاشارة الى وجود حديد اضافي ,,, فمن جهتك كمشرف على التنفيذ التقيد بذلك ... سواء مددت القضبان على كامل ال 9 امتار بدون وصل ... او ان تلجأ للوصل بالتراكب ( ان تطلب الامر ذلك حسب تفريدة الحديد ومراعاة الناحية الاقتصادية ) 

اما ان تقوم بايقاف الحديد حسب منحني العزوم فهذا امر من المفترض على المصمم توضيحه في المخطط ............ 

اعلم جيدا ان مد الحديد بنفس العدد على كامل طول الجسور الثلاث المستمرة ... هو امر يتعارض مع مبدأ التحليل الانشائي ... ولكن مشاركتي هنا فقط للتركيز على اتباع المخطط ان لم يشر لخلاف ذلك ... 



فالعزوم في الجسور المستمرة تتباين قيمها ( تحت الحمولات المنتظمة ) حسب معامل الانحناء .. ( مرفق من الكود المصري قيم معاملات الانحناء للجسور المستمرة ) 

وهذا هو ما قصده المهندس محي / 
فلو نظرنا الى الركيزة الوسطى ( للعزوم السالبة ) لوجدنا المعامل 10 مقارنة مع الركيزة الطرفية 24 اي ان قيمة العزم فيها اكثر من ضعف العزم على الطرفية ...
فهل من المنطق ان نقوم باخذ قيمة العزم القصوى على الركيزة الوسطيه وتعميم حديد التسليح العلوي الناتج على كامل طول الكمر !! 
بل من الممكن ان نحسب الحديد الناتج من العزم على الركيزة الطرفيه ( معاملها 24 ) وتعميمه على طول الكمر ...... ومن ثم حساب قيمة الفرق لحديد التسليح المطلوب على الركائز الوسطية .. ووضعه كحديد اضافي علوي في خانة منفردة ( كما هو الحال في الجدول المرفق اعلاه ) مع التقيد باشتراطات الكود ذات العلاقة 
وكذلك الامر للعزوم الموجبة .. 

هذا التوضيح رايت ان اضيفه لايصال الفكرة وتابع لسؤالك السابق اخي اسلام في هذا الامر .


----------



## حسان2 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
أتفق تماما مع رأي الأخوة محمد زايد ومحي أنه يفضل وضع التسليح حسب متطلبات التصميم ومغلفات العزوم لأنها أكثر واقعية واقتصادية ولكن ما اشرت اليه هو تساؤل الأخ اسلام أنه لو أراد مد التسليح بكامل طوله لتسهيل التنفيذ مع مراعاة متطلبات التصميم بغض النظر عن التكاليف الاضافية فهل هناك ما يمنع من الناحية الفنية؟ وانا أرى أنه ليس هناك ما يمنع طالما أنك لا تهتم بالكلف الاضافية, والرأي اللذي جاء به الأخ أحمد الديب بعدم جواز تشغيل نفس القضيب على الشد في مكان وعلى الضغط في مكان آخر لم أجد له مرجعية في أي كود, ولعل الأخ أحمد يفيدنا بمصدر معلوماته, ربما فاتنا شيئ وجل من لا يخطئ


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> أتفق تماما مع رأي الأخوة محمد زايد ومحي أنه يفضل وضع التسليح حسب متطلبات التصميم ومغلفات العزوم لأنها أكثر واقعية واقتصادية ولكن ما اشرت اليه هو تساؤل الأخ اسلام أنه لو أراد مد التسليح بكامل طوله لتسهيل التنفيذ مع مراعاة متطلبات التصميم بغض النظر عن التكاليف الاضافية فهل هناك ما يمنع من الناحية الفنية؟ وانا أرى أنه ليس هناك ما يمنع طالما أنك لا تهتم بالكلف الاضافية, والرأي اللذي جاء به الأخ أحمد الديب بعدم جواز تشغيل نفس القضيب على الشد في مكان وعلى الضغط في مكان آخر لم أجد له مرجعية في أي كود, ولعل الأخ أحمد يفيدنا بمصدر معلوماته, ربما فاتنا شيئ وجل من لا يخطئ


 
اعتقد م.حسان انه لا خلاف في الراي .. وانا معك فمنذ اكثر من ساعة وانا ابحث في الكودين المصري والامريكي ولم اجد اي دلالة على ما تفضل به الاخ احمد ... 
كل ما قصدته في مشاركتي هو تنبيه الاخ اسلام على اتباع المخطط وجدول التسليح ... وباقي الشرح كان تتمة لسؤال اخر ذكره الاخ اسلام وقام بالرد عليه الاخ محي ... 

وتقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اعتقد م.حسان انه لا خلاف في الراي .. وانا معك فمنذ اكثر من ساعة وانا ابحث في الكودين المصري والامريكي ولم اجد اي دلالة على ما تفضل به الاخ احمد ...
> كل ما قصدته في مشاركتي هو تنبيه الاخ اسلام على اتباع المخطط وجدول التسليح ... وباقي الشرح كان تتمة لسؤال اخر ذكره الاخ اسلام وقام بالرد عليه الاخ محي ...
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي ..


 
تمام يا باشمهندس محمد زايد وهذا هو ما قصدته ,,,,,,,,, بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 

علي ما يبدو ان الاخ اسلام مصمم علي انه يوقعنافي بعض ولكن الله سلم هذه المرة - ربنا يكرمك ياحاج اسلام ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حسان2 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اعتقد م.حسان انه لا خلاف في الراي .. وانا معك فمنذ اكثر من ساعة وانا ابحث في الكودين المصري والامريكي ولم اجد اي دلالة على ما تفضل به الاخ احمد ...
> كل ما قصدته في مشاركتي هو تنبيه الاخ اسلام على اتباع المخطط وجدول التسليح ... وباقي الشرح كان تتمة لسؤال اخر ذكره الاخ اسلام وقام بالرد عليه الاخ محي ...
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي ..





mohy_y2003 قال:


> تمام يا باشمهندس محمد زايد وهذا هو ما قصدته ,,,,,,,,, بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
> 
> علي ما يبدو ان الاخ اسلام مصمم علي انه يوقعنافي بعض ولكن الله سلم هذه المرة - ربنا يكرمك ياحاج اسلام ههههههههههههههههه


شكرا أخ محمد زايد وأخ محي على الاهتمام والمتابعة وانشاء الله حوارنا دائما من القلب للقلب


----------



## سيد طه محمد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

في حالة أستمرار حديد الكمرة المستمرة بكامل التلت بحور يجب مراعاة عدم زيادة مساحة الصلب المضغوط على 40% من مساحة الصلب المشدود بنفس المقطع


----------



## حبوكا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا الكلام ده زى الفل وصح مليون الميه ان السيخ يفضل فقط انه ميتعرضش لنفس الاجهاد مرتين بمعنى -----
شد ثم ضغط ثم شد كده يبقى غير مفضل لانه اتعرض للشد مرتين ... لان كده احنا بعمل fatigue stress على السيخ 
بس بكرر انه يفضل فقط وليس غلط لو استمر السيخ .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

حبوكا قال:


> فعلا الكلام ده زى الفل وصح مليون الميه ان السيخ يفضل فقط انه ميتعرضش لنفس الاجهاد مرتين بمعنى -----
> شد ثم ضغط ثم شد كده يبقى غير مفضل لانه اتعرض للشد مرتين ... _لان كده احنا بعمل fatigue stress على السيخ _
> بس بكرر انه يفضل فقط وليس غلط لو استمر السيخ .


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسمح لي ان اختلف مع حضرتك يا اخي الفاضل لان ال fatigue stress يحدث عندما تتعرض نفس النقطه للشد من اسفل وضغط من اعلي ثم بعد ذلك يتغير الشد الي اعلي والضغط الي اسفل في نفس القطاع - والاخوة مصممي الكباري المعدنيه بياخدوا ده في الاعتبار اثناء تصميم القطاعات حسب حالات التحميل لان المنشآت المعدنيه ماده واحده حديد فقط - لكن المنشآت الخرسانيه ماده مركبه من نوعين الاول هو الحديد ويستخدم في الشد ويهمل في الضغط عادة الا في حالات خاصه - والثاني هو الخرسانه وتستخدم في الضغط وتهمل في الشد علي طول الخط - يبقي ال fatigue stress هاييجي منين اذا كان كل ماده بتستخدم لغرض واحد فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لكن حالتنا هنا ان السيخ معرض لاجهاد ضغط مثلا في اول 2 متر ثم بعد ذلك من 2 الي 4 متر مثلا معرض لاجهادات شد - ثم بعد ذلك يتعرض لاجهادات ضغط من 4 الي 6 متر مثلا وهكذا فكل منطقه معرضة لاجهادات شد فقط او ضغط فقط - والضغط ده لا يؤثر علي الحديد لان الخرسانه مقاومتها اكبر في تلك الحاله - بالاضافه الي انك بتستخدم السيخ بطوله حسب اقل عزوم مطلوبه - يعني اقل عدد هو الذي يستمر ليقاوم اقل شد ممكن حدوثه ..... والمناطق التي بها شد اكبر يتم اضافه حديد اضافي لها 
يعني السيخ اللي بطوله ده يتم استخدام اجزاء منه حسب القطاع المار به مرة في الشد ومره في الضغط ( رغم عدم الحاجه اليه في الضغط ) لكن تحقيق اقل نسبة تسليح في الضغط حسب الكود لتعليق الكانات وما شابه ذلك 


والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اسمح لي ان اختلف مع حضرتك يا اخي الفاضل لان ال Fatigue Stress يحدث عندما تتعرض نفس النقطه للشد من اسفل وضغط من اعلي ثم بعد ذلك يتغير الشد الي اعلي والضغط الي اسفل في نفس القطاع - والاخوة مصممي الكباري المعدنيه بياخدوا ده في الاعتبار اثناء تصميم القطاعات حسب حالات التحميل لان المنشآت المعدنيه ماده واحده حديد فقط - لكن المنشآت الخرسانيه ماده مركبه من نوعين الاول هو الحديد ويستخدم في الشد ويهمل في الضغط عادة الا في حالات خاصه - والثاني هو الخرسانه وتستخدم في الضغط وتهمل في الشد علي طول الخط - يبقي ال Fatigue Stress هاييجي منين اذا كان كل ماده بتستخدم لغرض واحد فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
احييك مهندس محي على الرد المناسب والشافي والمفترض انه كافي لايضاح هذه النقطة.


----------



## ماجدان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

وأنا أحييكم جميعا ايها الأخوه الأساتذه الكرام .... كده مش محتاجين كلام تانى خالص 
م. حسان 
م. محى 
م. محمد زايد 

ما شاء الله إجابات وافيه صحيحه 100 % وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
يا بختك ياعم إسلام ......... ما شاء الله فى أساتذه كبار بيشرحو ويجبوا على أستفساراتك بكل أخلاص 
ربنا يبارك فيهم 

ولكن إضافه 

* فى بعض الكمرات مثل الميدات مثلا يكون أستخدام الأسياخ بطولها أوفر ( أقتصاديا ) لتجنب قطع الأسياخ بأطوال الكمرات فقط مما يتطلب وصل الأسياخ وتحقيق طول تماسك وقد يتم تهدير فضل من الحديد 
فيجب دراسة الموضوع أقتصاديا من حيث الأطوال المستخدمه فى الحالتين وفضل تهدير الأسياخ وعنها تحديد أى الطريقتين للإستخدام 
وعن ذلك تكون الطريقتين صحيحة الأستخدام كما ذكر الأساتذه اعلاه 

* وحتى وإن كان هناك عزم فتيل فى سيخ الحديد ناتج إختلاف الإجهادات فيكون بسيط للغايه مما يتحمله معامل الأمان فى تصنيع أسياخ الحديد ومعامل الأمان فى التصميم الهندسى للقطاع 

والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (17 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> وأنا أحييكم جميعا ايها الأخوه الأساتذه الكرام .... كده مش محتاجين كلام تانى خالص
> م. حسان
> ...


 
أهلاً أساتذتي الكرام.. 
طبعاً ما تفضل به الأساتذة م. حسان، م. محيي، م. محمد زايد لا غبار عليه أبداً، والجميع استغرب مما طرحه أحد الزملاء ومن لم يجب بعد ذلك عن الأسئلة التي طرحت عليه ليوثق ما قام بذكره ببرهان.. 
وأحببت أن أؤكد على ماذكره المهندس سالدان، إذ أن وضع قضيب بالكامل أحياناً يكون هو الحل الاقتصادي حتى لا نشرك قضبان التسليح التي لدينا، كما هو الحال هنا بحور صغيرة 3م، وأحياناً بحور أصغر..

تقبلوا جميــــــــعاً تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الديب (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم : اخي سوف اوضح وجه نظري مرة اخري واحب انا اضيف ايضا ان هذا الكلام موجود في الكود المصري وهو كود معتمد عربيا نظرا لمعاملات الامان العلية به
وما علينا 1-انت لو مديت حديد التسليح السفلي بكامل طوله في الثلاث بحور ولم تقطع عند الراكيز فسوف تهمل الاستمرارية في الكمرات وسوف تشغل الركيزة كسبرينج وليست ركيزة عندها العزم الموجب تقريبا بصفر
2-يوجد شيء يسمي معامل التمدد والانكماش فلذلك يتم قطع الحديد ايضا حتي يسمح افتراضيا بهذه التمدادات ولا تؤثر علي ترابط الحديد بالخرسانة 
3-حتي لا نحدث تعاقب شد علي السيخ الواحد
4 وهذا الاهم اعطني كود بناء واحد به تفاصيل تسليح مستخدم اليخ بكامل طوله ولم يقطع عند الركيزة واسف علي التاخير


----------



## ماجدان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد الديب قال:


> السلام عليكم : اخي سوف اوضح وجه نظري مرة اخري واحب انا اضيف ايضا ان هذا الكلام موجود في الكود المصري وهو كود معتمد عربيا نظرا لمعاملات الامان العلية به
> وما علينا 1-انت لو مديت حديد التسليح السفلي بكامل طوله في الثلاث بحور ولم تقطع عند الراكيز فسوف تهمل الاستمرارية في الكمرات وسوف تشغل الركيزة كسبرينج وليست ركيزة عندها العزم الموجب تقريبا بصفر
> 2-يوجد شيء يسمي معامل التمدد والانكماش فلذلك يتم قطع الحديد ايضا حتي يسمح افتراضيا بهذه التمدادات ولا تؤثر علي ترابط الحديد بالخرسانة
> 3-حتي لا نحدث تعاقب شد علي السيخ الواحد
> 4 وهذا الاهم اعطني كود بناء واحد به تفاصيل تسليح مستخدم اليخ بكامل طوله ولم يقطع عند الركيزة واسف علي التاخير


 
والله يا هندسه 
انا قابلنى مره قبل كده موضوع الأسبرينج ده ومش عارف لحد دلوقتى مفهومه فى الكمرات والأعمده 
وعملت عليه نقاش 
وتدخل المهندس رزق بإجابه وافيه 

ياريت حضرتك توضح بقى الموضوع ده براحه علينا عشان ننقشوا واحده واحده 
اما موضوع الشد والضغط مرتين ده بأه 
لو حضرتك جبتلى بند من الكود المصرى بالموضوع ده ....... انا أخالفه بس هو مش موجود فعلا 

أما عن التسليح بطول السيخ 
مش هكلمك عليه 
لأن الكود لم يمنع ذلك وحدد وصلات للحديد وايضا تكلم عن Cut Off و Moment Of Resistant
بس ناخد كلامك واحده واحده يا بشمهندس


----------



## احمد الديب (17 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخي الغالي يوجد في الكود المصري رسومات تفصيلية لتسليح الكمرات واكيد حضرتك اطلعت عليها من قبل وايضا رايت انه يتم قطع التسليح السفلي عند الركيزة طالما تواجدت ركيزة وايضا هذا موضح بالكود البريطاني ولا يوجد اي كود به تسليح سفلي ممتد 
اما بالنسبة لهذا فهو موجود بكت تصميم الخرسانة واسرفق لكم احدي هذه الكتب التي تتكلم عن ترتيب تسليح الكمرات وايضا حضرتك لو عندك اي مرجع ذكر صراحة مد السيخ 12 متر عبر الركايز بدون قطع ارجو افادتي به 
والكمال لله وحده


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد الديب قال:


> السلام عليكم : اخي سوف اوضح وجه نظري مرة اخري واحب انا اضيف ايضا ان هذا الكلام موجود في الكود المصري وهو كود معتمد عربيا نظرا لمعاملات الامان العلية به
> وما علينا 1-انت لو مديت حديد التسليح السفلي بكامل طوله في الثلاث بحور ولم تقطع عند الراكيز فسوف تهمل الاستمرارية في الكمرات وسوف تشغل الركيزة كسبرينج وليست ركيزة عندها العزم الموجب تقريبا بصفر
> 2-يوجد شيء يسمي معامل التمدد والانكماش فلذلك يتم قطع الحديد ايضا حتي يسمح افتراضيا بهذه التمدادات ولا تؤثر علي ترابط الحديد بالخرسانة
> 3-حتي لا نحدث تعاقب شد علي السيخ الواحد
> 4 وهذا الاهم اعطني كود بناء واحد به تفاصيل تسليح مستخدم اليخ بكامل طوله ولم يقطع عند الركيزة واسف علي التاخير


 
السلام عليكم يا اخي الكريم 

اولا لو راجعت كل الكودات تلاقيها عامله اشتراطات خاصه لوصل اسياخ التسليح في الضغط وفي الشد - وده معناه ان الاساس في السيخ انه يكون بدون وصلات يعني مستمر بكامل طوله 

ثانيا الفلات سلاب والرافت يتم استخدام السيخ بكامل طوله مع مراعاة ان يتم تقطيع الاسياخ بنسب معينه لعدم عمل وصلات في مكان واحد فقط بالاضافه للحوائط والقواعد الشريطيه يتم فيها نفس الشئ

ثالثا الخرسانه المسلحه تقدر تقول انها مخلوق تالت يختلف عن الحديد لوحده والخرسانه لوحدها ومن اهم شروط المنتج الجديد ده انه يكون البوند بين الاتنين عالي جدا - لدرجة ان في تشييك علي البوند ده ولو طلع غير امن بيبقي التصميم مرفوض - والكلام ده بيتناقض مع كلام حضرتك في انك بتقول لازم اقطع السيخ علشان مايؤثرش علي الترابط بين الحديد والخرسانه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## يمن اعمار (17 نوفمبر 2008)

[
استخدام القضبان بكامل الطول .. لايوجد اي مشكلة

ولكن اذا حابب توفر بالتسليح
تلجأ للحالة الثانية[/quote]


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

واضح انه موضوع جامد اوووووووووى بس انا برجح الرأى الاخير انه لايوجد مانع من استخدام سيخ بكامل الطول 
استناادا الى رأى المهندس محى


----------



## Abo Fares (17 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد الديب قال:


> يا اخي الغالي يوجد في الكود المصري رسومات تفصيلية لتسليح الكمرات واكيد حضرتك اطلعت عليها من قبل وايضا رايت انه يتم قطع التسليح السفلي عند الركيزة طالما تواجدت ركيزة وايضا هذا موضح بالكود البريطاني ولا يوجد اي كود به تسليح سفلي ممتد
> اما بالنسبة لهذا فهو موجود بكت تصميم الخرسانة واسرفق لكم احدي هذه الكتب التي تتكلم عن ترتيب تسليح الكمرات وايضا حضرتك لو عندك اي مرجع ذكر صراحة مد السيخ 12 متر عبر الركايز بدون قطع ارجو افادتي به
> والكمال لله وحده


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. مشكور على اجتهادك الشخصي، بارك الله بك.. 

ولكن عدم ذكر ذلك صراحة لا يعني أنه ليس مسموحاً.. فإذا اتجهنا بالتفكير بهذه الطريقة، فسأقول أنا بأنه لم يذكر صراحة بأنه ممنوع استخدامه بهذا الشكل، وبالتالي يمكننا استخدامه بكامل الطول.. 
هذه الرسوم في الكودات أخي الكريم ماهي إلا رسوم تفصيلية نموذجيه تبين لنا أماكن إيقاف التسلح وأماكن وصله وأطوال التراكب وتسليح العقد و و و.. إذاً تبقى تفاصيل نموذجية لا يمكنها أن تشمل كافة حالات التسليح الموجودة في الواقع.. 

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم.. مشكور على اجتهادك الشخصي، بارك الله بك..
> 
> ولكن عدم ذكر ذلك صراحة لا يعني أنه ليس مسموحاً.. فإذا اتجهنا بالتفكير بهذه الطريقة، فسأقول أنا بأنه لم يذكر صراحة بأنه ممنوع استخدامه بهذا الشكل، وبالتالي يمكننا استخدامه بكامل الطول..
> هذه الرسوم في الكودات أخي الكريم ماهي إلا رسوم تفصيلية نموذجيه تبين لنا أماكن إيقاف التسلح وأماكن وصله وأطوال التراكب وتسليح العقد و و و.. إذاً تبقى تفاصيل نموذجية لا يمكنها أن تشمل كافة حالات التسليح الموجودة في الواقع..
> ...


 
مظبوط يا م ابو الحلول والتفاصيل اللي في الكود دي بتبقي الحاله الاصعب وهي انك تعمل وصلات لكن لو ما فيش وصلات يبقي يا اهلا وسهلا 

وشكرا


----------



## إسلام علي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8825&highlight=%D8%E6%E1%E5
موضوع قديم يتناول المسألة


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (18 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مع المهندس احمد الديب وهويجب تقطيع السيخ لعدم تشغيل السيخ في اكتر من منطقه شد ثم ضغط
اي يجب الالتزام بمد السيخ بعد النهايه المحدده له وبمسافه رباط كفايه لعدم الانسلاخ لكن وضع سيخ بكامل طوله ده غير مفضل


----------



## حبوكا (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا شايف الموضوع اتبحث بما فيه الكفايه بس احب اقول كلمه اخيره
بالفعل كلام الاخ الزميل mohy_y2003 مقنع جدا ان السيخ مش بتعرض لنفس الاجهاد مرتين فى نفس النقطه علشان يحصل fatigue بس برضه منقدرش نهمل توصيات الكود المصرى لان اكيد له هدف ما من ذلك 
وللافاده الكود الامريكى لم ينص على ذلك وفى الاغلب تجاهل ذلك الجزئيه.
يبقى اللى نوصله ان الجزئيه دى نعتبرها فقط مفضله وليس ضروره لانها لو كانت ضروره هامه لنص عليها الكود الامريكى .
شكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

حبوكا قال:


> انا شايف الموضوع اتبحث بما فيه الكفايه بس احب اقول كلمه اخيره
> بالفعل كلام الاخ الزميل mohy_y2003 مقنع جدا ان السيخ مش بتعرض لنفس الاجهاد مرتين فى نفس النقطه علشان يحصل Fatigue بس برضه منقدرش _نهمل توصيات الكود المصرى لان اكيد له هدف ما من ذلك _
> وللافاده الكود الامريكى لم ينص على ذلك وفى الاغلب تجاهل ذلك الجزئيه.
> يبقى اللى نوصله ان الجزئيه دى نعتبرها فقط مفضله وليس ضروره لانها لو كانت ضروره هامه لنص عليها الكود الامريكى .
> شكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكور يا اخي الكريم - ومن بداية الموضوع واحنا ما قلناش انه لازم يستخدم السيخ بكامل طوله بالعكس ده شئ متروك للمصمم واللي بيحكمه الناحيه الاقتصاديه لتوفير هالك الحديد - وبالنسبه لتوصيات الكود المصري - فين التوصيات دي ولا قصدك علي رسومات التفاصيل الانشائيه ؟- ياريت لو حد عنده توصيات الكود المصري بخصوص هذا الشان يذكرها هنا علشان نتناقش فيها وحتي تعم الفائده 

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخي الكريم
> 
> اولا لو راجعت كل الكودات تلاقيها عامله اشتراطات خاصه لوصل اسياخ التسليح في الضغط وفي الشد - وده معناه ان الاساس في السيخ انه يكون بدون وصلات يعني مستمر بكامل طوله
> 
> ...


 
كده المهندس محى ............ رد تمام 

مشكور جدا يا هندسه


----------



## ماجدان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

للموضوع الذى طرحه الأخ المهندس جار الجار 
بالنسبه لما يخص البلاطات المصمته فلا هناك مانع من أستخدام السيخ بطوله وتكريبه فى أماكن الضغط 

أوضح من واقع الدراسه والخبره العمليه فى التنفيذ ومناقشة هذا الموضوع مع كبار الأساتذه الأنشائيه بجامعة المنصوره مثل أ.د / أحمد بدر و أ.د/ أحمد يوسف 

فعلا الكود المصرى ينص على عدم أستخدام السيخ الواحد فى منطقتين شد وضغط متتاليتين وذلك تحسبا لمنع الفتيل الناتج من الأجهادات الغير متوقعه والمختلفه الناتجه عن أختلاف معامل التمدد والأنكماش 
فى حين فعلا أن الكود الأمريكى لايمانع 
والحقيقه فى الأختلاف بين الكودين يرجع إلى أن فى امريكا لوجود الأمكانيات العاليه فى الصناعه والتنفيذ والمهاره والخبره الهندسيه العمليه التى على أعلى مستوى لذا يكون تحسب نسبة الخطا ضعيف وعنها عند وضع الكود فإنهم يأخذوا ان معامل الأمان يغطى موضع الفتيل فى السيخ وهذا ما نخشاه نحن هنا فى مصر لقلة الأمكانيات والخبره ..... الخ فعند وضع الكود المصرى ياخذ فى الأعتبار وجود خطأ وأن معامل الأمان لا يغطيه 

وعلينا أن نستخدم كود المنطفه الموجود بها الموقع لتدخل ظروف الصناعه والتصيم والتنفيذ والمهاره العمليه والعوامل الجويه والظروف المحيطه بالمنطقه
وأيضا أنوح للأمانه العلميه والعمليه الكود الأمريكى أقوى الكودات الموجوده عالميا وبه مالا يذكره الكود المصرى فعلا وهو اصح وهذا ليس راى بل رأى الأساتذه السابق ذكرهم وغيرهم
ومثال نجد انواع مختلفه من الحديد تختلف فى صناعتها بأختلاف نسب الكربون والمواد الداخله فى التصنيع وعنها يكون النظريات والحسابات والأكواد لنوعية المواد المستخدمه فى مكان الكود 

بالنسبه للوصل كما تكرم المهندسون واوضحوا مشكرين لا مانع من الوصل فى اى مكان وفى اى عنصر طالما تتبع حدود الوصله وتنفيذها جيدا ولكن يجب مراعاة عدم وصل جميع الأسياخ فى نفس المنطقه بل يكون الوصل فى اماكن متفرقه ويفضل 1/3 الأسياخ فقط فى المنطقه الواحده
وللعلم طول الوصله فى الضغط = 45 مره قطر السيخ
وطول الوصله فى الشد = 60 مره قطر السيخ ...........وإن كان يفضل عدم الوصل فى الشد 

والله أعلى وأعلم

ملحوظه : لم اجد بند حتى الآن فى الكود المصرى يمنع موضوع تعاقب السيخ فى الشد والضغط مرتين متتاليتين


----------



## حسان2 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
أولا أعتذر عن الغياب عن الملتقى ومتابعة الموضوع بسبب ظرف قاهر, ,اكرر ما سبق أن قلته في مشاركاتي السابقة وهو يتفق تماما مع آراء معظم الأخوة وخاصة الأخ محيي والأخ محمد زايد والأخ أبو الحلول التي وردت في مشاركات عدة لهم وأحب أن أنوه أنه لا يصح أن نأخذ بعص التفاصيل الواردة في بعض الكودات لتوضيح مواضيع معينة كدليل على مواضيع أخرى كما ورد في بعض المشاركات, ولا يصح الخلط بين فكرة وجود شد وضغط في نفس النقطة يحتملان التغيير مع فكرة وجود شد وضغط في نفس القضيب واماكن مختلفة "وقد أوضح الأخ الكريم محيي ذلك بالتفصيل في احدى مشاركاته السابقة مشكورا"


----------



## Abo Fares (19 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> أولا أعتذر عن الغياب عن الملتقى ومتابعة الموضوع بسبب ظرف قاهر, ,اكرر ما سبق أن قلته في مشاركاتي السابقة وهو يتفق تماما مع آراء معظم الأخوة وخاصة الأخ محيي والأخ محمد زايد والأخ أبو الحلول التي وردت في مشاركات عدة لهم وأحب أن أنوه أنه لا يصح أن نأخذ بعص التفاصيل الواردة في بعض الكودات لتوضيح مواضيع معينة كدليل على مواضيع أخرى كما ورد في بعض المشاركات, ولا يصح الخلط بين فكرة وجود شد وضغط في نفس النقطة يحتملان التغيير مع فكرة وجود شد وضغط في نفس القضيب واماكن مختلفة "وقد أوضح الأخ الكريم محيي ذلك بالتفصيل في احدى مشاركاته السابقة مشكورا"


 
خلص يا عم اسلام.. أي كود بدنا نقرأ بعد كلام المهندس حسان؟!!
توكل على الله.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> أولا أعتذر عن الغياب عن الملتقى ومتابعة الموضوع بسبب ظرف قاهر, ,اكرر ما سبق أن قلته في مشاركاتي السابقة وهو يتفق تماما مع آراء معظم الأخوة وخاصة الأخ محيي والأخ محمد زايد والأخ أبو الحلول التي وردت في مشاركات عدة لهم وأحب أن أنوه أنه لا يصح أن نأخذ بعص التفاصيل الواردة في بعض الكودات لتوضيح مواضيع معينة كدليل على مواضيع أخرى كما ورد في بعض المشاركات, ولا يصح الخلط بين فكرة وجود شد وضغط في نفس النقطة يحتملان التغيير مع فكرة وجود شد وضغط في نفس القضيب واماكن مختلفة "وقد أوضح الأخ الكريم محيي ذلك بالتفصيل في احدى مشاركاته السابقة مشكورا"


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

احنا اللي افتقدناك في المشاركات يا استاذنا الكريم ونسال الله تعالي ان يكون سبب الغياب خير ان شاء الله - ومشكور علي ماتقدمه لرواد المنتدي من جهد ونسال الله تعالي ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

وشكرا


----------



## هيثم مصطفى هاشم (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخ حسان ان يذكر لنا فى اى كود اجد هذا البند لان انا مقتنع برايك بس مش لاقى الدليل على الكلام ده


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (12 ديسمبر 2009)

كلام البشمهندس إسلام صحيح 100% و هذا من أساسيات التسليح, لا يسمح بمد السيخ بكامل طوله خلال البحر دون تقطيع , طبعن السؤال لماذا؟؟؟

الجواب : 1- في منتصف البحر (At mid span) ستجد ال BMD سالب أي يكون الضغط في ال (Upper layer) و الشد في ال (Bottom Layer) ده معناه إن السيخ السفلي في منتصف البحر معرض لإجهاد شد والسيخ العلوي في منتصف البحر معرض لإجهاد ضغط.

2- فوق الركائز (الأعمدة) over suport ستجد الBMD موجب أي يكون العكس الشد في ال (upper layer) والضغط في ال (botom layer) ده معناه إنك لو وضعت سيخ فوق الركيزة في علوي سيكون معرض لشد و لو وضعته سفلي سيكون معرض لضغطز

3- انتا لو مديت سيخ علوي أيا كان أو سفلي بكامل طوله بحيث لا ينقطع فإنه يمر بشد و ضغط عند كل تكرار لكل باكية ,,,,,,,,وهذا يعتبر إجهاد للسيخ ,,,, بالإضافة إن تقطيع الأسياخ يزيد من ال anchorage لأنك بتوصلها بالتراكب من خلال طول تراكب وهذا أفضل .


----------



## جهراوي نت (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أخواني اخواتي في مسئلة في بيت اخي حاليا لن نحلها حتى الان ولم اجد بعد الله عون الا انتم وباذن الله يجعلكم لنا الله سند ...

المسئلة هي أخي يريد عمل في بيتة حماااااااااام سباحة في الدور الثانية
قياسة 4 × 4 أرتفاع 120 سم

نريد معرفة وزن الماء المعباء بة بالكيلو كم ؟

لان على اساس وزن الماء نسلح السقف لان البيت لسة قيد الانشاء؟

أرجو منكم وضع وزن الماء بالكيلو للاهمية .

للعلم لم استطيع وضع موضوع جديد الرجاء ارسال الاجابة على الخاص


----------



## hashom (13 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
انا مسجل جديد في المنتدى ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في ايجاد بحث عن تاريخ حديد التسليح بالمملكه 
بالله اذا حد لقى موضوع عنها يرسلي هو لاني محتاجه بكره والله


----------



## hossamhmAD (5 مايو 2010)

كلام مهندس حسان سليم مع تعديل التعرض لدورتين من الاجهاد شد وضغط وشد وضغط


----------



## karemzxc (6 مايو 2010)

ما هي الاسس التي يجب اتباعها في تسليح الكمرات


----------



## engabogabr (10 مايو 2010)

يا اخواني الكلام فعلا لغبطنا ما النهاية ... هل هناك fatige ام لا يوجد في الخرسانة فتيج
هل موضوع ان السيخ معرض لشد وضغط دة غلط ام انة لا يعرض اصلا لضغط وتتحملة الخرسانة
هل السيخ ينفع يكون معرض في باكية لاجهادات شد بقيمة وفي باكية تانية بقيمة اخرى .. 
ما النهاية بجد الموضوع اصبح مقلق


----------



## aziz laghrissi (19 يونيو 2010)

thank u my brother


----------



## nabil-ahmed (1 فبراير 2012)

*امر محير*






اذا كان الانتقال من شد الى ضغط ممنوع .....اذا كيف يمر سيخ الشوكة للكابولى من ضغط لشد ثم ضغط مرة أخرى
أنا متشكك فى فكرة رفض مرور السيخ فى اجهادات مختلفة شد ثم ضغط
و مع ذلك ...لو خالفنا الكود و مررنا السيخ بشكل مستمر ...يكون قد اختلط الحابل بالنابل..
فلا أعلم طول الامتداد للسيخ بعد نقطة الاجهاد القصى و التى يجب الأ تقل عن 
Ld + 0.3d
فانه قد انتقل بالفعل لمنطقة اجهاد مضاد ..التى بدورها لا أعلم أين طول الرباط لها...
انا حيران مثلك تمام


----------



## كريم النحاس (22 فبراير 2012)

لكام سليم ان فعلا الاجهاد هيزيد على الحديد فالافضل الفصل عند الركايز


----------

